# Family



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hey there everyone. Just wanted to let you know why I havent been around much. My Uncle (who we all love so very much and very close to) was diagnosed in November last year with prostate cancer,then later was told he had lung cancer. They were no longer very worried about the prostate cancer, as the lung cancer was very advanced. He started with his treatments, and then we got news in March that it was shrinking. Not much longer after that, he was told it had now spread to his brain. So it's all back...everywhere. I have been told that he will most likely not survive this week. He's at home, they have brought in a hospital bed so he can be at home with his family. This is all too hard to handle..I'm not doing well at all..I can only imagine how my aunt and cousins are dealing. 
I dont know when I'll be back around. I have still been reading, just not up to posting. 
Cancer is so horrible...it's frustrating..I get mad, sad and then think of my memories of him while I was growing up and that makes me smile..then... I start to think how could the world still continue to go on like he's not in any pain?? Here I am, cleaning my house, running kids to dance..and he's at home in pain...just doesnt seem right.
sorry...I have to go.
I'll be around
jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Take care Jewels.

You and your uncle will be in our thoughts and prayers. Several years ago, I lost my Father to cancer, and I can certainly relate to what you are feeling. My only consolation is to remember the good times with your uncle, and he will be with you always.

Hang in there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jewels,

We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

Take care and be strong,
Gary and Family


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jewels,
I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. My dad died of cancer, in 1998. He died in my home, under the care of Hospice. Do they have Hospice, there?? They will make sure that he's comfortable until the very end, and here in the US, they come into the person's home, etc. My dad was. He slipped into a coma, for the last week of his life, and I was able to do most of my grieving for him, during that time, still talking to him, etc.
Try to find someone to take care of the kids for you, if you can, and either have some "alone time", or if you're able to (emotionally and physically), go and see him before the end and it helps to deal with it, afterward. 
Know my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. I pray your uncle will have relief from pain. 
Love ya!
Darlene


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your uncle. My dad died of lung cancer in 2002. He died at home on Thanksgiving Day with all of the family there. It was hard, but it was better than him spending the last several weeks in a hospital or nursing home. Just offer your support to the family and remember that there are others around you to help you out as well. Take care and good luck.

Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Uncle
Take care of everyone in your family they come first
You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers

Don


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Jewels- I understand where you are coming from. My mother was diagnosed with lung cancer in February when my family and I were in Florida on vacation.I was devistated. Come to find out it was also in her brain and it was spread everywhere.
Well here we are 4 months later and she has just undergone her 6th treatment of chemo and lived to see the birth of her 29th grandchild! Mine! We are all praying for her. The drs. have told her that the chemo is fighting it for now. She was here for dinner tonight loving every minute of my 6 week old son!!
My thoughts are with you. sunny

Kate


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Jewells,

I'm praying God's peace over you and your family. May He guide you through this.

Rita


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

God bless you and your family in this difficult time, we'll be praying for you.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

so sorry for your pain Jewels. One of my fondest memories is being with father in law as he passed from cancer. We were all touching him, rubbing his hands, feet, talking to him, sharing his last hours, it was too precious for words. Even tho he was in pain to great to mention, he managed to squeak out a denial, what a guy. I am proud to have shared the last of his time on earth and we feel we helped him on his way. Your family and he are fortunate in that you get to share his time if you can get comfort from that. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers. Take Care. Tawnya


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thank you everyone for you support prayers and words of comfort. 
As we were driving to see him lastnight, he passed away. He passed away at 10 to 5 - we got there at 20 after 5. So I never did get to say goodbye to him. 
I was able to hug him and give him a kiss and rub his head...it's just so horrible...I'm sorry, I cant write anymore. thank you everyone


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are so sorry Jewel.









I know it is overused, but for your uncle at least, his pain is over, and in cases like this that can be a good thing. Hang in there kiddo.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Jewel, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very difficult to lose one you love so much. Hang in there. In time, you'll be able to remember him fondly without the tears.

Scott


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jewel.
Iam sorry to hear about your Uncle








I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and Prayers that you may a have comfort and peace 
GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY

Willie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jewel,
So sorry for your loss, but I know you didn't want him to suffer any longer. He's in Heaven, now, in no pain. I'll keep your family in my prayers during this difficult time. Sending hugs your way!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

be sure to save those memories of him, maybe make a book? someone so special should have his own book to share for your kids and theirs and theirs....etc..It will help you heal too. Take care..Tawnya


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

our thoughts and prayers go out from our family to yours. may you find peace through your faith in this time of sorrow.

scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Jewells,

So sorry to hear about your loss. May God be with you all as you mourn. May your memories of him comfort you also.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jewels,

I'm so sorry that you had to lose someone so close. I lost my beautiful mom to colon cancer (two years ago this July 22nd) after a 5 year battle. She was only 67. I was able to be with her at my sisters house for her last two weeks on earth and I too watched the pain that she suffered. I kissed her goodnight at 10:00 pm and she passed away at 4:30 the next morning. I miss her terribly and I still cry when I think about her, then I try to think of something about her that makes me laugh and I know she is still with me in some way. Your uncle will always be there with you, in your heart and in your memories as well...

My love to you and your family,
Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jewel

Sorry to hear about your family's loss. It is always difficult to loose a loved one. Our thoughts and prayers to you and your entire family.

God Bless

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

anyone know how Jewels is??????


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't, she was on yesterday but due to the site problem
She couldn't post anything

Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hey everyone. Thank you all so very much for all your words of comfort,prayers and thoughts. It means so much. We are all hanging in there.

I'm slowly workin my way back to posting







have to make up for lost time! LOL We've been camping every weekend - except for this past one. We were still out of town though. DD had a dance competition in Kelowna - which also happened to be during wake fest. Holly teenagers!! YIKES! LOL

I did see 2 outbacks though!! We *never* seen outbacks. I saw one on Friday afternoon, on highway 97C @ around 4:30ish in the afternoon. Then on the way home yesterday we saw a Sydney addition I think in Chilliwack or Langley?? LOL I dont remember, I'll ask Al later.

We are going away this weekend too. Our first time going to full hook ups since we bought it. I'm excited about that!









Anyways. Thank you everyone. I'm back,trying to get into the swing of things.

Much love,
Jewels sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear things are returning to normal, Jewels.








We have missed you around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thank you Doug.







It's nice to be back!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome back Jewels action

We sure missed you around here!









Dawn sunny


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thank you skippershe









I am trying to get back into everything. I feel so lost on here again! LOL Feels like I've been away for a realllllly long time. Then when I did try and come back, I guess the site was down. LOL Thought you all moved or something! ha ha

I sure did miss it here!

action bye!
Jewels


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome back jewel
Glad to hear you are getting back into the swing again
Glad to hear your next trip out is full hook-up









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Jewel, I was away on a 2 1/2 week vacation when you posted your sad thread and just read it tonight because I'm still catching up, too. I'm so sorry for your loss and pray your family will be blessed with "gentle" sorrow and filled with bountiful good memories! God bless!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cancer took my grandfather from us the day after he held his first grandson (my sisters son).

Sorry to hear about your uncle, just try to remember the good times.


----------

